# Double A Bass Club Looking for Members



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello! 

We are a unique, no nonsense, start-up club open to the public based out of Akron, OH. We are currently looking for members for the 2014 fishing season and beyond who are serious about fishing but also like to have a good time. Right now, we have boater spots open and as we grow our boater side, our co-angler side will grow, too. We are fishing 5 or 6 tournaments during the season and holding our two-day club classic event at Chautauqua, scheduled for the end of September. We also partner with The University of Akron Bass Fishing team and help them out when possible. We have goals of starting a Youth Club, participating in conservation projects, and have many other ideas that are unique to our club. If you have an interest in joining, please send me a PM for more information. Thank you and we look forward to hearing from you! 

Wade


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot to add that we are planning on affiliating with the TBF/FLW for the 2014 season. Also, we are trying to come up with various fundraisers so that the two-day trip to Chautauqua is 100% paid.


----------



## tuffy42 (Jan 21, 2014)

WadeontheWater I am new on the site and can't pm yet. I am very interested in your club . Could you please pm me some info. Thanks


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

PM sent Tuffy.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

my name is Sean and I want in. I am a boater and have been looking for a club in the area for 2 years. Please contact me at 508-341-2547.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

PM sent Drop-tine76


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

I only have a pontoon boat on portage lakes but am still interested in club. Please send me more info


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Badbass is having tourney same day as West Branch. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Pm me more info please


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

sbino18 said:


> Badbass is having tourney same day as West Branch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know from experience that WBr will put a small club with a circiut. They just go out of different ramps. Got permit Cary?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Buzzking said:


> I know from experience that WBr will put a small club with a circiut. They just go out of different ramps. Got permit Cary?


Date has been changed.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

We are working on them, hence the phrase *'tentative schedule'*.




Buzzking said:


> I know from experience that WBr will put a small club with a circiut. They just go out of different ramps. Got permit Cary?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

PM sent Mr. Ben. 



mrbencrazy said:


> Pm me more info please
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

For those interested in joining the club for the 2014 season, our next meeting is Thursday, 3/6 @ 7:00 p.m. in the University of Akron Student Union, room 308. If you are interested in coming please pm me for directions. We look forward to seeing you there!

Wade


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

can you pm me more info please?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pm sent Steel. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i still didnt get it


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Resent. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Can you post schedule, and fee to fish each one? Thanks. Bassinone


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sending PM BASSINONE.



BASSINONE said:


> Can you post schedule, and fee to fish each one? Thanks. Bassinone


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just a reminder that we are having a new member meeting this Thursday,7:00 p.m., @ the University of Akron student Union, room 308. PM me for directions or more info.



WadeontheWater said:


> For those interested in joining the club for the 2014 season, our next meeting is Thursday, 3/6 @ 7:00 p.m. in the University of Akron Student Union, room 308. If you are interested in coming please pm me for directions. We look forward to seeing you there!
> 
> Wade


----------



## NEOhioAngler (Mar 10, 2013)

WadeontheWater said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are a unique, no nonsense, start-up club open to the public based out of Akron, OH. We are currently looking for members for the 2014 fishing season and beyond who are serious about fishing but also like to have a good time. Right now, we have boater spots open and as we grow our boater side, our co-angler side will grow, too. We are fishing 5 or 6 tournaments during the season and holding our two-day club classic event at Chautauqua, scheduled for the end of September. We also partner with The University of Akron Bass Fishing team and help them out when possible. We have goals of starting a Youth Club, participating in conservation projects, and have many other ideas that are unique to our club. If you have an interest in joining, please send me a PM for more information. Thank you and we look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Wade


Interested in seeing more info
Schedule, fees ect.. Thanks


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

It is $100 to join, $25 to the club and the rest for Federation/FLW dues. $10 for each tournament and $5 for big bass. 

Schedule 

Sat. 4/5 Nimisila 
Sun. 5/11 Berlin 
Sat. 6/14 Lake Milton 
Sat. 7/12 West Branch 
Sat. 8/16 Portage Lakes 
Sat & Sun. 9/27 & 9/28 2-day Club Classic at Chautauqua 

We are also affiliated with OBF and will be fishing the region 3 Regional at Milton/West Branch on 5/31 & 6/1 and the Championship event at Rocky Fork 10/4 & 10/5.



NEOhioAngler said:


> Interested in seeing more info
> Schedule, fees ect.. Thanks


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Update! We have decided to allow members to join the club for as little as $25.00. Schedule is below...

Schedule 

Sat. 4/5 Nimisila 
Sun. 5/10 Berline (Date Tentative) 
Sat. 6/14 Lake Milton 
Sat. 7/12 West Branch 
Sat. 8/16 Portage Lakes 
Sat & Sun. 9/27 & 9/28 2-day Club Classic at Chautauqua 





WadeontheWater said:


> It is $100 to join, $25 to the club and the rest for Federation/FLW dues. $10 for each tournament and $5 for big bass.
> 
> Schedule
> 
> ...


----------



## HammerTIME3011 (Feb 16, 2014)

Do you possibly have a website?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

No website yet, it's on our list of things to do. Are you offering to build one? 



HammerTIME3011 said:


> Do you possibly have a website?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

your fishing nimisila tommorow?


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Next tournament is 5/10 @ Berlin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Wade, I think you guys have a good start. All the good clubs in and around the Akron area are now gone. Only thing i feel that would get me and a couple others next year is to avoid the small lakes like nimi, and fish mosquito. Most of us have large rigs, with large motors. There is an electric series that fishes these kind of lakes. Also try to avoid fishing same dates as other circuits, and large opens...(may 10th portage). I like that you fish on saturdays. We will talk later this year. Good luck to you and all the guys...Bassinone


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Pleas PM when your ready to take co anglers thanks


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry, been busy moving. You should see a PM within the hour.



williamonica0214 said:


> Pleas PM when your ready to take co anglers thanks


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I sent back a PM


----------

